# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  acting out daydreams

## changed

Often when i am dosing off i start to daydream.  And sometimes i will accidently react to it physically.  For example sometime ago i was daydreaming that a ball roled by and i put my hand out to grab it and i moved my real arm and it shocked me and broke my drowsyness.  Or i will daydream that i am riding a skateboard or something and i will fall and it will make me like jolt up out of bed and shock me even worse.  I think this proves why we all get sp and i wanted to know if this happends to anyone else.

----------


## johoiada

yah that happens to my in class all the time i have like a day nightmare and snap out of it just as i die and jumpout of my seat i my physical body.

and another time i was day dreaming and all of a sudden somthing comes to hit/crush me and i find my self evading with my real body or flinching
but this only happens when i get really really bored during class

----------


## LumanoidAU

really....really bored in class  :tongue2:

----------


## LRT

I sometimes physically mutter things under my breath when I'm visualizing a conversation. Once I got in big trouble because my teacher thought I called him stupid, when really I was thinking about how I think young-earth creationism is stupid.

----------


## LumanoidAU

OMG same!! I thought I was crazy!

In my daydreams I'll whisper / hum or act out what I'm doing in that situation. Luckily I rarely day dream in public places so I don't get in much trouble, but it happens a lot in my room when I'm bored, lol.

----------


## LRT

> OMG same!! I thought I was crazy!



I think everyone on this forum is crazy. Really, being crazy is the only way to go, as far as I can tell.  :Shades wink:

----------


## bewareofit1505

wow i thought that was only me. whenever i'm daydreaming and having a conversation, i'll nod or shake my head, sometimes even mutter a word or two.

----------


## Dylan xD

I think it is called a Hypnic Jerk? Or something like that.

----------


## Serenity

For me, sometimes if I'm having a strong daydream, I change my facial expressions along with the daydream (I don't know I'm doing it until I've done it!)... I probably look like a creep on the train  :smiley: 

Sometimes though, my hand or my finger will twitch in response to the daydream.

----------

